# To CPS or not to CPS...That is the question



## jmanley (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm just wondering what others experience is with Canon Professional Services (CPS)? I will start out with the fact that I "qualify" for all three levels of membership. I'm just wondering if the $500 price tag is worth the platinum membership. I take very good care of my gear, but I know things can happen. 

Thoughts? Who has joined/renewed recently? What are the freebies  (I know you pay a bunch of money to get free stuff but you know what I mean)

Thanks


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm interested in this discussion, too.

I'm thinking of going with Platinum, but mainly for the extra CLR coupons for some gear I'm planning on selling and because I'm not looking forward to the hassle of shipping the 400 for the firmware fix.

b&


----------



## DCM1024 (Aug 13, 2012)

I recently joined as a gold member, would have trouble justifying the platinum membership but am also interested in hearing what others have to say. 

To me, the advantages have been: the strap (love it and bought a second strap and the two camera harness from Op/Tech). The hotline, free clean and check coupons which I will take advantage of during our off season. I really haven't had a chance to go in depth with the other materials that were provided.

Disadvantages: Tried to get a 5d3 loan and was told Canon wouldn't have one available until mid-October. We will be adding another body and are trying to decide between another 5d2 and the 5d3. In fairness, I made the request just as the Olympics were coming up, so perhaps that has something to do with it. I also am planning to purchase additional lenses, so will try again.

I feel the gold membership is worthwhile and would join again.


----------



## brett b (Aug 13, 2012)

I highly recommend CPS membership. It gives me a little peace of mind. 
I just sent in my 1Ds III for a clean & check. I was considering selling it and wanted a clean bill of health from Canon and documentation of the current shutter count. 
I noticed a glare along one edge of a handful of recent images (maybe 10 out of a shoot of 400) shot at higher shutter speeds. I asked CPS to check it out. 
They got back to me to say that the shutter was not functioning properly. They replaced the shutter on an out of warranty 1Ds III for under $100. The Canon paperwork states my shutter actuation count is 0. 
I'm very satisfied with the outcome and the speed of their work. They received my camera last Monday and had it back in my hands on Thursday.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2012)

*"Canon Professional Services* (CPS) provides exceptional benefits for individual full-time imaging professionals. CPS members receive exclusive phone and e-mail support, expedited and discounted services and repairs, equipment evaluation loans, service loans, on-site support at select events and shows, plus discounts on Canon Live Learning workshops, and more"


Assuming you use the equipment every day, and have several bodies and many lenses, the $500 is nothing compared to the savings in turn around time, repair costs, and the use of a loaner if a repair cannot be quickly completed.
If you are not using your equipment daily, or only have one or two bodies, I'd use the gold level.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes. CPS is worth the $$$. They even send you a neat book with valuable info. 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 13, 2012)

jmanley said:


> I'm just wondering what others experience is with Canon Professional Services (CPS)? I will start out with the fact that I "qualify" for all three levels of membership. I'm just wondering if the $500 price tag is worth the platinum membership. I take very good care of my gear, but I know things can happen.
> 
> Thoughts? Who has joined/renewed recently? What are the freebies  (I know you pay a bunch of money to get free stuff but you know what I mean)
> 
> Thanks



Well, not that this matters much, but are you a pro? If so yes. If not, it's not as worthwhile unless you are shooting a ton of events/stuff. Then when something goes wrong you can send it in for free. The $500 Platinum? Ahhh, no, I just did the $100 Gold. That's plenty for me.


----------



## jmanley (Aug 13, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Well, not that this matters much, but are you a pro?



I am. Mostly weddings. I've seen the videos of photogs backpeddling into fountains and dropping gear off of a balcony. I try to avoid that stuff but things happen.  

I have seen a number of ThinkTank photo CPS bags out there, do those come with the platinum membership?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd definitely get it, even if just at the Gold level. I'm just used it as a member for the first time, dropped my 5d2 and cracked the upper right corner. Sent it in, they got it Thursday morning, I had it back in my hands Monday (I live in LA, so nearish the Irvine facility). It was covered by my insurance rider, but the cost savings would have paid for the Gold membership fee then and there. 

I also have the 24mm TS & 100mm Macro lens coming for evaluation today or tomorrow. Nice perk! 

Not quite as sure if the the Platinum level would be worthwhile for you, doubt it would be for me, but definitely Gold.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2012)

jmanley said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, not that this matters much, but are you a pro?
> ...


The gifts come with new memberships, but not with renewals. They don't define the new member gift. In your situation, a Gold membership plus insurance on your equipment might be a good way to go. Even with a platinum membership, insurance is needed.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 13, 2012)

if you have enough equipment it is good. the 6 cleaning coupons they give you per year saves you more than the $500 it cost if you use them, plus 60% discount in fixes, and 2 days turn around.... and when they say two days, it is really two days... I needed to have my 5D MKII flash shoe replaces (which is the whole top of the camera) and without the discount would been like $250 plus like $100 for a cleaning... 

you can get loaners with priority, I'm pretty happy with it....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 13, 2012)

jmanley said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, not that this matters much, but are you a pro?
> ...



Then YES. Get at least the Gold Membership. I have that and they mail you a sheet of mailing labels to send your stuff in. It's great. Platinum is better b/c you get free loaners. Both have 24/7 support for free.


----------



## Invertalon (Aug 13, 2012)

You get free loaners with Gold as well... I rented a 300 f/2.8 IS last year for free (just return shipping you pay) and I am renting a 8-15L for my trip next week. Lens arrives Wednesday. 

CPS Gold is fantastic... Any repairs I have done to NJ have been back to me the same week. Super fast.


----------



## gary samples (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a gold member love it sending suff in one time will pay for it self


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the Gold membership and I love it! 

You can always upgrade to Platinum if the Gold doesn't meet your needs. As mentioned, the gold has, two included clean and checks, 30% off repairs with quick turn-around, loaner equipment, a cool CPS neck strap, and VIP service.

Highly recommended!

Rich


----------



## acoll123 (Aug 14, 2012)

Gold Member - I just used my 2 free clean and checks to get a body and lens ready for HS football season. The lens was received and shipped out the SAME Day. My 1DIV went the next day - I am closest to the Virginia CPS facility. I haven't yet but would like to check out the loaner program. When I first signed up (last fall) I got a bonus clean and check and the camera strap and a nice day planner. Day planner was kind of old school, but everything else about the program is great for $100.


----------



## canonian (Aug 14, 2012)

The Silver level used to be free and included a 20% discount but no free clean/checks and other items. They changed that (last year I believe) and now you get pretty much nothing.

For $100 the Gold is definitely worth it. A friend sent in a camera for really minor stuff which ended up being basically a clean/check and paid over $200 plus shipping. The Gold would have more than paid for that one trip. I really like the free strap too 

The Platinum is probably worth it only for those with a lot of gear and/or are really hard on it.

I'm a Gold member, btw.


----------



## instaimage (Aug 14, 2012)

Platinum member...

I think of it as insurance... and it's cheap insurance at that when you drop your camera from a low level on turf and it tweaks the lens mount in the body just a slight bit which causes the lens to mount "stiff"... that discount quickly makes up that "membership" amount. Free (which is really "included") shipping both directions... just recently sent the 300 2.8 and 400 2.8 in for the firmware update... as well as my 5D3 because the lens release pin in the mounting ring was stuck in the body... covered under warranty but shipping "included" overnight... So with these three shipments alone I would have been in the $150 range for shipping...

For me... "membership has it's privileges"... to use a catchy phrase...


----------



## jmanley (Aug 14, 2012)

I bit the bullet and dove in head first. New Platinum member here! ;D

I will have to send my i'm actually looking forward to sending in my EF-S 10-22 and my 70-200 2.8 IS. 

I'll report back once I get my member pack!

Keep the feedback coming, from the sounds of it lots of people are interested in the track record of CPS and the benefits.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 14, 2012)

I am a platin member from Canon Europe.

If you need the help badly, no one can help. If you report many errors (5D Mark III and 1D X) no update came up a few month ago.

If you need very quick answers in a day, write to Canon Thailand. If you want to buy something, forget many of the CPS-Dealers. I have better informations about products.

If you want to try something out that is not on the market, you need to have good contacts to the Canon headquarter in Japan.


----------

